# Forum Other Languages English for Russians - Изучаем английский язык Practice your English  about I'm study english

## verybed

This blogg about I'm study english.
Please read and  comment it!  http://veryverybed.blogspot.com

----------


## NuBoseTHX

uh shouldn't it be 
"_I'm about to study English_"
"_This blog is about myself, learning English_"
=D 
English is Difficult, even for one who speaks it every day for the past 16 years of their life.

----------


## Konkordia

Also I know Ehglish bad,but I have been learning it for 10 years. I hope you don`t object I write your mistake.  ::  
1.because-not becOuse.

----------


## NuBoseTHX

> Also I know Ehglish bad,but I have been learning it for 10 years. I hope you don`t object I write your mistake.  
> 1.because-not becOuse.

 I t should be xD
"I am also bad at English, But i have been learning it for 10 years. I hope you don't mind if i point out your mistakes   ::

----------

I live in the United States and speak very good english as a native speaker. So if either of you want to learn I am more than willing to help out!

----------


## Anatoliy K

If you not against, I very much wish to talk to you on skype for practise my english   ::

----------


## Ramil

> If you don't mind, I would like to talk to you on skype to practice my English

----------

